# Weight for ViaToll when towing in Poland



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I was always under the impression that to need a Viatoll box for paying for M/way and trunk roads in Poland the weight was based only on the GVW and indeed the English language page does use 'GVW' > 3.5t in the box for Viatoll.

However as a result of a piece on the radio describing the extra roads which will be subject to the Viatoll system from 1st July 2015, we had a domestic 'discussion' because the piece on the radio said trailer weights were included.

If one looks a the Viatoll page it uses GVW, but there is a note at the bottom which erroneously defines 'MPW' (presumably should have been GVW since that is what is in the text above) and there it is stated if one has a trailer that the weight used is not F1 Max. Permissible Mass as on a V5C but F2/F3 , which is what we known as 'Train Weight'( i.e. the second figure on the weight plate).

My V5C, originally issued in 2003, but re-issued in 2009 does not have F2 or F3 paragraph. Basia's polish car registration card does have these paras. Do recent UK V5Cs have these paras?

Maybe for anyone towing in Poland on ViaToll roads it would be best to assume that the authorities would look at the plate in absense of a figure on the V5C. 

I assume the Train weight of most MHs would exceed 3.5t, so if towing a trailer would require a ViaToll box.

Please note above the roads included are being extended as of 1st July 2015 - check their map.

Geoff


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks. I don't tow, but am >3.5t, so nice to know that more roads have been added. I shall always get ViaToll box when in Poland just to cover myself, whether we use motorway or not.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Can these things be ordered and set up prior to leaving the UK on holiday or does one have to stop at the border and sort it out then?


ta


Graham:smile2:


----------

